# Tecumseh light kit?



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I have an ST824 that the 8hp Tecumseh reads it is equipped with a light kit. II can't find any harness. Only wires coming out of it is spark plug and one white one going to a bracket that is wire up for the on off key. Am I missing something ? Any info would be great.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Any wires tucked up under the gas tank?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It states that your engine has "provisions" for electric start and alternator. Your flywheel has teeth, so if you do not already have electric start, you just need to purchase a starter and install it. Your engine also probably has a removable plug in the center of the pull starter, to allow installing an alternator kit such as he one pictured below.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dbert there are no wires anywhere else. I took off every engine cover to clean out the debris. This thing was sitting outside with a dead auger gear for more than 10 years. According to previous owner. I almost started a fire with those darn pine needles in it. 
Grunt my casing is all metal with no Punch out. I've never seen that kit before. Exactly what is it.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

This donnyboy video shows the typical Tecumseh light connector around 3:15.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I should have known Grunt was right. Looks like this "provisioning" for a light is nothing more than a location to mount a small external alternator to the recoil. See page 24 of this
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-24-88.pdf


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up. I was baffled on what the provisions kit consisted of.


----------

